# shrinking patterns



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

One reason I love damasks is that as you approach the kill point (where the last two strips meet as you have gone around the room, and only luck will make the pattern match exactly) the pattern can be "expanded" or "shrunk" with judicious and creative seaming (in other words, you make the wallpaper lie).

Here's one this week that I thought came out well considering I had to shrink the pattern by 1.25 inches in three 20" wide strips (four seams). 

Obviously one should plan to kill along a header such as this where the strips are so short and least noticible. 

Not too shabby for an old "Hack n Fraud"


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You lost me at "One".

I really wish knew what makes a good paper job and what good paper really is. All I know is to make sure it sticks to the wall and the pattern is close.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You lost me at "One".
> 
> I really wish knew what makes a good paper job and what good paper really is. All I know is to make sure it sticks to the wall and the pattern is close.


All I know about paper is that it's a real b*tch to remove.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Let's paint over it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just hire a pro, guys, and all your problems will be over. 

As a matter of fact, I got to the job to estimate, and the HO had painted over the previous layer......and yes, I spared his life :thumbup:

Real nice guy. Not too many years in this country from Bulgaria, and that's the way they do it over there in gov't owned housing (one more reason against socialism)

I did write all sorts of disclaimers in the estimate, and he understood. As I said, a real nice guy. I wish we had more like him bred in this country.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Not being a fan of wall coverings - mainly because unless I'm really slow, I suck at it, - I am always amazed at the craftsmanship of real paperhangers. Reverse curves, multiple angles, "seamless" seams, etc.. I've been known to stand there for countless minutes just trying to figure things out on how it was done. Then I always say to myself: "I feel sorry for the poor SOB who has to remove this sh!t down the road." LOL

As usual Bill, your work is commendable.

BTW: I ran into my old family friend (He's around 70 now.) who hangs paper. He said the last year was one of his busiest in a long time. Seems wall coverings are back in vogue with alot of designers and HO's. He's hoping his back will make it through another year. Great guy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks wolf,

But like anything, with practice, comes speed and perfection. AND with proper preparation of the walls, stripping will not be onerous.

Yup, the trend for wallpaper is swinging back to vogue.

And I doubt my body will be allowing me to still hang at 70. The shoulders, wrists, and hands all take a beating. I'm impressed your friend can still do it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good. We just had to remove a bunch for a job and the stairway was all clay paste. Well, that was fun. Time to break out the sander.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Yup, the trend for wallpaper is swinging back to vogue.


And there is a whole new breed of tradesmen that don't know how to hang. And if they do, its only the basics. To be honest, I've never met a hanger younger than me, and I'm 45!

I foresee a serious lack of skilled labor in my area, if this upswing in the popularity of wallcoverings continues.


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you guys serve any apprenticeship in the us?in Ireland we do


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

No dercy, especially in trades that require no licensing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And there is a whole new breed of tradesmen that don't know how to hang. And if they do, its only the basics. To be honest, I've never met a hanger younger than me, and I'm 45!
> 
> I foresee a serious lack of skilled labor in my area, if this upswing in the popularity of wallcoverings continues.


Paul, 

it's a catch 22. Youg'uns don't see any value in paperhanging because the industry was in a slump for so long, now that we are seeing a resurgence, there won't be enough qualified hangers, so people won't want paper, so the kids won't get into it......and on and on.

The ngpp has a "certification" program that only indicates that the holder of the designation knows the rudimentary steps. There are no hands on tests and the book they use was written in about 1620 (OK, late 80's). All the schools that used to teach paperhanging are long gone. Even voc-tech schools around here are not teaching the skills. I do not know where the next batch of skilled paperhangers will come from


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

The view out the window looks nice. :whistling2:


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

daArch said:


> No dercy, especially in trades that require no licensing.


So can anyone just pick up a brush in the states and call themselves a painter?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

dercy said:


> So can anyone just pick up a brush in the states and call themselves a painter?


Yep! :yes:


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Handy cowboys over your way so I say haha. We have to serve 4 years over here on the job,and off the job in training centres. You get trained in on all aspects of the trade from painting,wallpapering,staining,graining,broken colour,marbleising,screen printing,sign writing,colour mixing and colour schemes,everything really.as you pass through your 4 years you to do tests.if you fail a test you have to repeat that whole phase again.when you finish your 4 years and have finished all your tests you are then seen as a qualified painter and decorator with papers that are recognised in most of the world. Your wages for the first year are 25% ,2nd years 50%,3rd year 75%,4 year 90% I was earning 90 Irish pounds in my first year haha happy days


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I should clarify. If you go into the union, they have a 4 year apprentiship similar to what you described. If you go non-union, its the wild, wild west......


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

dercy,

can't you tell by some of the people who have popped up on PaintTalk that ANY f-ing bozo can pick up paint brush and call themself a professional painter?


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

I was getting that feeling alright haha some of the questions asked on here are like very basic d.I.y questions that painters should be able to rattle the answers of in there sleep


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> dercy,
> 
> can't you tell by some of the people who have popped up on PaintTalk that ANY f-ing bozo can pick up paint brush and call themself a professional painter?


Really?!? You gotta be kidding.:blink: Who would have thought.....


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you saying your pattern ran off 1.25" daArch


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ardee said:


> Are you saying your pattern ran off 1.25" daArch


Nothing "ran off". If I had continued the pattern with no adjustments, at the kill point it would have mismatched by 1.25 inches. But I trimmed each of those last pieces by about 1/3". I also appliquéd part of the pattern over each seam to make it look better. 

All tricks, no trade


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

daArch said:


> Nothing "ran off". If I had continued the pattern with no adjustments, at the kill point it would have mismatched by 1.25 inches. But I trimmed each of those last pieces by about 1/3". I also appliquéd part of the pattern over each seam to make it look better.
> 
> All tricks, no trade


Thanks for clearing that up daArch. I should have known better since I do a fair bit of hangin myself. I guess I should get off PT and get my much needed beauty sleep at 11:20 pm.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice, if you hadn't pointed it out, it would take a while to see where it was adjusted. I do the same thing when I'm stenciling a room, always adjust it over a door or window.:yes:


----------

